# Being accepted for egg share



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

hi guys,
sorry i not been on much but sadly we had a death in the family   taken me a while to get my head together.
i had my appointment with the egg share nurse at care manchester on 25th july after going through my characteristics and a genetic questionnaire she said that they would contact me the following week after she had spoken to the consultant (he was away on holiday til the end of the week) Apparently there were a few things on the questionnaire that she wasnt sure would stop me egg sharing... one that up til 7 years ago i had a few miscarriages, my nephew is currently being assessed for ADHD and my neice suffers from epilepsy ( both my sisters children,, but there illness have been passed down through their fathers side of the family not mine).
I still havent heard back from them yet and it has been nearly 2 weeks   does this mean i havent been accepted or would they let me know whatever their decision. Most people i have spoken to have known wether or not they have been provisionally accepted within a day or two of their 1st appointment. I really dont know what to do 

Cazz xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Caz, 

Where do you go for you appoitment ? ~ I can't really speak for other clinics as i'm not sure how they work but i was not accepted fully until all my bloods can back OK, This is the only way they can rule out certain things, 

If i was you i would give your clinic  a call monday and ask them what stage you are at, 
Have you had the HIV, Hep B & C done yet ? 

I know it's hard but do speak with them as ask being in limbo is not a nice place, 
thinking of you hoping you hear from them very soon and it's positive news 
Sara xxx

Ps: so sorry to hear of the death in you family   , i know words can't help but make sure you look after your self at this time,


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Cazz,

Don't worry about the epilepsy and ADHD. They shouldn't affect you from egg sharing if the disorders have been passed from your Brother-in-laws side of the family this should be totally irrevelant when assessing you. If they do then I would kick up a fuss.

I have a little boy that has quadriplegic cerebral palsy, epilepsy, is partially sighted and autistic these were caused late on during the pregnancy and were not genetic. I'm still being allowed to egg share.

Good luck

Vicki x


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi all just a quick updaten had a very hectic month hence my not being on much, I have spoken to the clinic and the epilepsy and ADHD are not a problem as it doesnt come from my side of the family, all that is holding me up now is my reccurrent miscarriage problem down to my blood clotting disorder once they have the information from my gynocologist to prove its not hereditry, and that with the right medication i would successfully have a full term pregnancy they will start giving me all my appointments for my tx, Nurse says that depending on that i could be starting my tx in octoberish


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Caz,

Glad things are moving along ~ have you been giving baby asprin for the blood clotting ? Here's hoping they can find out why you have this and also that you will be able to share  

Sara


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

ty Sara, yes i have to take baby aspirin starting from now until i get pg and then i'll be changed over onto daily heparin injections for the course of my pregnancy so fingers crossed


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats sounds all very positive not if's in that message


----------

